# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Մեր տակի հարևանը…

## Ծով

սկսեցինք…

----------


## Arisol

Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ հարևանների անդորրը միշտ ձգտել եմ չխախտել, քանի որ չեմ սիրում, երբ իմ անդորրն են խախտում, բայց երբ դա անում եմ… Պատասխանում եմ շատ անսովիստ ձևով. մեր տակի հարևանները հիմնականում բարձր, ռաբիս երաժշտություններ էին միացնում, որը ինձ շատ տհաճ էր: Սկզբում բատարեյները գդալով ծեծում էի, որ հասկացնել տամ, որ մի քիչ իջեցնեն ձայնը, բայց բանի տեղ չդնելու դեպքում վերցնում էի պարանն ու սկսում ուժեղ ցատկել, այնպես, որ ամբողջ տունը դղրդում էր, դե պատկերացրեք, թե տակի հարևանի հետ ինչ էր կատարվում :LOL:  : Իհարկե այդ «կռիվն» ավարտվում էր իմ օգտին :Wink:  : Հիմա տեղափոխվել ենք նոր բնակարան ու ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե մեր տակի հարևաններն ովքեր են, ոչ էլ տեսել եմ դեմքերը :LOL:  :
Հ.Գ. Ի՜նչ լավ ա, երբ վերջին հարկում ես ապրում…

----------


## Լիաննա

Մենք էդ գլխացավանքից պրծել ենք   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   չնայած կողքի հարևաններն էլ պակասը չեն :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## John

Մենք բարեբախտաբար շենքում չենք ապրում՝ ի՞նչ տակի հարևան, ի՞ն վերևի հարևան… ինչ ուզում անում եմ…

----------

Alphaone (11.02.2013)

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մեր հարևաններն էլ նվեր չեն` վերևի հարևանը հաճախ դիվանը(բազմոցը) լվանում է հենց իրենց զալի(հյուրասենյակի) կենտրոնում, կողքի հարևանի տնից եթե բարձր ռաբիս երաժշտության ձայն չի գալիս ապա բարձր գոռգոռոցներ և անհասկանալի ձայներ են գալիս եթե դա էլ չկա ուրեմն տանը չեն:
Դե ներքևի հարևան էլ մեկ-մեկ շփոթվում չարաշահում է իր երաժշտական կենտրոնի հնարավորությունները:
Այդ ամենի դեմ (բացի վերևի հարևանից) փորձում եմ պայքարել իմ երաժշտական կենտրոնի հնարավորություններով գիտեք օգնում է!!!
Վերևի հարևանի դեմ պայքարելու հստակ մեթոդներ դեռևս մշակված չեն: *Խնդրում եմ օգնեք*
Մի քիչ երկար ստացվեց չէ?

----------


## Հենո

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի խի էք սաղդ ռաբիսի մասին շեշտում…

----------


## Esmeralda

Մեր տակի հարևանը…  Anul-ն է :Blush:

----------


## Riddle

Մենք տակի հարևան չունենք: Ունենք կողքի հարևանուհի, որը միշտ դաշնամուր է նվագում, ու փորձում սոպրանոյով երգել Ժասմինի երգերը: Եվ ունենք վերևի հարևան, որը շեփոր է նվագում, ի դեպ, բավականին լավ և… շատ: :Sos:   Բոլորովին չեմ նյարդայնանում, հակառակ, մի տեսակ մաշկի վրա եմ զգում մի բուռ ազգի գաղափարը: Միայն, երբ  երգչուհի հարևանուհիս համը հանում է, հերթական երգից հետո պատին մոտիկ կանգնած շատ բարձր ծափ եմ տալիս: Նա, բաղձալի ծափահարությունները լսելով, բավարարված ավարտում է ելույթը պատանի հանդիսատեսի առաջ, իսկ ես կարողանում եմ կենտրոնանալ վերջապես… և լսել շեփորահարին: :Wacko:   Մի խոսքով, երջանիկ եմ, երբ նրանք առանձին-առանձին են ցուցադրում իրենց երաժշտական տաղանդը: :Smile:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Կողքի սենյակի աղջիկը քիչ էր, մի հատ էլ տակի հարևանն էր պակաս մնում:
Իմիջայլոց կոքի սենյակի աղջիկը տակի հարևաններ ունի, բայց հըլը որ չեն բողոքել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մենք մեր տակը հարևան չունենք  :Tongue:

----------


## Anushik

մենք էլ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կողքի սենյակի աղջիկը քիչ էր, մի հատ էլ տակի հարևանն էր պակաս մնում:
> Իմիջայլոց կոքի սենյակի աղջիկը տակի հարևաններ ունի, բայց հըլը որ չեն բողոքել:


Հա՛, ճիշտ ես, իմ տակի հարևանները դեռ քեզ չեն բողոքել, բայց ես շատ եմ նրանցից բողոքել: Բա ի՞նչ անեի: Բակում բարձր-բարձր օղորմածիկ Արամ Ասատրյանի երգերն էին միացնում, ես էլ ամբողջ գիշեր չէի կարողանում քնել: Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ երբ կողքի ու տակի հարևանները միանում էին, գազազանոցի տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, թող ու փախի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի ուրիշ ֆորումում մի անգամ գրել եմ մեր տակի հարևանների մասին։ Նույնը պատճենում եմ այստեղ, այնպես որ եթե որոշ մարդիկ  դեժավյուի զգացողություն ունենան, թող իմանան, որ այդ զգացողությունը թվացյալ է.  :Tongue:  

Ուրեմն այսպես...
Մեր մի ժամանակվա վերևի հարևանները շատ ունիկալ ընտանիք էին: Հայրը 60-ին մոտ մարդ էր, ասում էին, որ լսողական ապարատի լուրջ խախտումներ ունի, որի հետևանքով մենք մեր տնից հաճախ մեր ցանկությունից անկախ <<Լրաբեր>> էինք լսում (ինքը չգիտեմ` լսում էր թե չէ, բայց որ մենք ավելի լավ էինք լսում, քան կցանկանայինք, դա հաստատ): 
Նրա կինը ռուս էր ու շատ էր սիրում իր որոշ հայրենակցուհիների հետ գիշերներն իրենց տանը (մեր գլխին) աղմկոտ հավաքույթներ կազմակերպել, որոնց ժամանակ մենք քնած տեղից պարբերաբար վեր էինք թռչում ռուսական չաստուշկաների անչափ ոգեշնչված կատարումներից: Բացի «ռուսական արվեստի գիշերներ» կազմակերպելուց, մեր սույն հարևանուհին աչքի էր ընկնում նաև չտեսնված խոզությամբ. պատշգամբից ցած էր նետում այն ամենը, ինչ իրեն պետք չէր` ընդ որում, առանց նայելու, թե ներքևում ինչ կամ ով կա, կարևոր չէր` մարդ է կանգնած ներքի հարկի պատշգամբում, լվացք է փռած, ինքը կարող էր կեղտաջուրը լցնել լվացքի վրա, կամ մոխրամանը դատարկել նույն լվացքի վրա, ավելը թափ տալ լվացքի կամ մարդու գլխին, իսկ մի քանի անգամ էլ մայրս լվացքի վրայից լոլիկով ճաշի մնացորդներ է հավաքել, ու որոշ ժամանակ անց դրսի կողմում ստիպված էլ լվացք չէինք փռում:
Համարյա ամեն շաբաթ մեր գլխին ջուր էին բաց թողնում. իրենց բաղնիքի ծորակը վաննայի ու լվացարանի համար ընդհանուր էր, և, ի դժբախտություն մեզ, հաճախ հայտնվում էր դրանց (վաննայի ու լվացարանի) մեջտեղում...
Բացի դրանից, գիշերները մարդ ու կին հաճախ տուրուդմփոց էին սարքում: Չգիտեմ` ինչ էին անում, բացի նրանից, որ բարձրաձայն գոռգոռում էին, բայց մեզ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ իրենց տան կահույքն իրար գլխով են տալիս...
Հա, ու վերջում ավելացնեմ, որ իրենց համատեղ ամուսնության արդյունքում ծնված տղան (երկուսն էլ մինչ այդ մի քանի անգամ ամուսնացած էին եղել ու այդ ամուսնություններից երեխաներ ունեին, որոնք, իրենց հերթին արդեն ամուսնացած էին և երևի մեր բախտից (դե, գոնե մի բանում բախտներս պիտի բերե՞ր թե չէ) իրենց հետ չէին ապրում), ուրեմն այս վերջին տղան գող էր` մի քանի անգամ մանր-մունր բաների համար նստած-ելած, բայց, պատկերացրեք, դրանով հանդերձ իրենց ընտանիքի միակ անդամն  էր, որ այդ տարիների ընթացքում մեզ ոչ մի բանով չի խանգարել: 
Ի դեպ, այն բանից հետո երբ մեր ենթադրվող խուլ հարևանը մահացավ, մենք չդադարեցինք իրենց միացրած հաղորդումները մեր տանը նստած լսել, ինչպես միշտ, անկախ մեր ցանկությունից: Փաստորեն, բոլորն էին խուլ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛ն, բայց դու աչքիս վերևի հարևանի մասին ես գրել  :Think:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես ոչ տակի հարևան ունեմ, ոչ վերևի:  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   Մի 8 ամիս ապրել եմ շենքում ու ոնցոր վանդակի մեջ, մի հատ կողքի հարևան ունեինք գիժ էր, մի հատ դաշնամուր էիր նվագում մի անգամից դուռը ծեծում էր: Տեսեք-տեսեք իրա հանգիստը խանգարվում էր էլի:  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   իրան թվում էր  :Bad:   :Bad:  <---- պիտի էս վիճակում ապրեինք: Լոոոոոոլ

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Աջից հորեղբայրս է հարևան, ձախից մյուս հորեղբայրս, վերևից 3րդ հորեղբայրս , ներքևից էլ շատ շուտով կլինի չորրորդը :Hands Up:  
Դրախտա :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Իմ ներքևի ( և վերևի նույպես) հարևանները սևամորթներ են : Նրանք մոտ ընկերուհիներ են, երբ մեր ներքևի բնակարանը ազտավեց, վերևիս հարևանը իր ընկերուհուն "բերեց"  այս շենք: Ասեմ, որ շատ մարդկային հարևաններ են ( հազվադեմ երևույթ Եվրոպայում): Էստեղ ժամը երեկոյան 10-ից իրավունք չունես խանգարելու հարևանիդ հանգիստը, լինի բարձր երաժշտությամբ, խոսկցությամբ ...թե այլ միջոցով: Բայց մենք քեֆերի ժամանակ ( հատկապես Նոր Տարուն, երբ գնացող եկողը լիքն է) զգուշացնում ենք ու ոչ մի խնդիր , նույնիսկ իրենց էլ ենք մեկ-մեկ հրավիրում , որ հասկանան հայկական ազգային ու ընտանեկան քեֆերը հնարավոր չէ անաղմուկ անցկացնել: Սիրով էլ մասնկացում են
Իսկ այ նրանցից առաջ մեր ամենասիրելի հարևանները մոռոկացիներ էին: Հոյակապ ընտանիք էր, շատ կիրթ ու քաղաքավարի ( մանրադիտակով էլ, որ ման գաս նման մակարդակի արաբ ընտանիք մի քանի հատ կգտնես Բելգիայում) : Մենք այնքան էինք մտերմացել, որ լրիվ հայկական դրվածքներ էինք դրել հարևանության մեջ, ասենք տանից աղ պակասեր, կամ այլ կենցաղային իրերի կարիք զգացվեր, _արխաին_ իրարից ուզում էինք: Իսկ նրանց փոքրիկը ՝ Ալին  :Smile:  , դեռ քայլել չգիտեր, բայց " չոչ" անելով տանից փախնում էր, աստիճաներով բարձրանում  ու գալիս մեր տուն: Էտ երեխեն հայերեն ավելի լավ էր հասկանում, քան արաբերեն: Քնելուց առաջ մորն ու հորը հայերեն էր ասում " պաչիկ , հաջող" ... Շատ կապնված էինք իրար հետ, անգամ գիշերը դուռը բանալիով չէինք փակում ( էդ ժամանակ շենքում միայն մենք էինք) կամ արձակուրդ գնալիս բանալիները մեկս մյուսին էինք վստահում  իբր թե ծաղիկները ջրելու պատրվակով: ՈՒրեմն տեսեք ինչքան զուգադիպություններ կային՝  նրանց փոքրիկը ծնվեց այն օրը երբ մեր տանը դժբախտություն էր պատահել, տան հոր ծնունդն ու եղբորս ծնունդը նույն օրն էր, և ցավոք սրտի էտ հոյակապ մարդը մահացավ իմ ծննդյան օրը....  :Sad:   Էնքան կարոտով եմ հիշում էտ օրերը, ճիշտ է մեր կապը պահպանվել է, բայց թե ինչ հեռավորության վրա, ինչ մոտ հարևանությամբ...Երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ մուսուլման մարդկանց հետ այդ աստիճանի կմտերմանամ ու կհարգեմ  :Smile:  
Լավ  ձեր գլուխը չտանեմ, տեղից էլ շատ գրեցի, ուղղակի էտ հարևաններիցս որ խոսում եմ, մոռանում եմ կանգ առնելու մասին

----------


## Ծով

Ճիշտ եք նկատել, որ խոաքը ոչ միայն տակի, այլև մնացած հարևանների մասին է…
բայց, այ օրինակ, հետաքրքիր է, ոչինչ չե՞ք անում, որ ձեր հարևանին տհաճ լինի…
ավելացնեմ, որ մեր տակի հարևանն այնքան է գժվել  ձայնային հողի վրա, որ ամենաթեթև ձայնն անգամ, իր վրա ազդում է…
մի անգամ մեր կողքի հարևանի նասոսի թեթև  դզզոցից այնպես էր կատաղել, որ կռիվ սարքեց՝ պահանջելեվ իջեցնել ձայնը :LOL:  
մի անգամ էլ ինձ կանգնեցրեց դրսում, ես էլ կարմիր սապոկներ էի հագել, ասաց
—այ հենց էս սապոկների ձայնից այս առավոտ արթնացա…
ասում եմ
---Էս չեր հաստատ սեվերն էր, ասում ա, չէ  հաստատ էս կարմիր սապոկերն էին…
 :Angry2:  
վերևի հարևանն անընդհատ ջրում էր մեզ, բայց մենք չէինք կռվում…ի դեպ մենք էլ էինք մեր Դեսդեմոնային ջրում առաջ,բայց վերանորոգումից հետո ջրի հարցերը լուծվեցին…
Իսկ մեր դեմի հարևանները հրաշք մարդիկ են, թեպետ տեղափոխվել են իրենց մյուս տուն, բայց մնում են մեր ընտանիքի լավ ընկերները և բարեբախտաբար հեռու չեն…
ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր հարևան պուճուրիկներին, ես իրենց  շատ  եմ սիրում , իրենք էլ ինձ…
վերջերս  մեկին խաղալիքներս նվիրեցի,,
իսկ ընդհանրապես հաճախ ֆոտոսեսյա եմ կազմակերպում ու բակի ճժերին նկարում եմ…
հրաշք նկարներ ունեմ…դրա համար էլ ,զբաղվածության ամենաթեժ պահին դուռը ծեծում են ու մայրիկիս ասւմ.
—Ծովը չի գա,զբոսնենք...
Եվ ամեն անգամ նույն բացասական պատասխանն են ստանում ու որոշել են,որ ես իրենց ամենազբաղված ընկերուհին եմ :Smile:  
այսքանը…
հետաքրքիր բաներ եք գրում :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոչինչ չե՞ք անում, որ ձեր հարևանին տհաճ լինի…


Փոքր ժամանակ անում էինք: 
Մեր հյուրասենյակի տակի հարևանը պապիկս է, բայց ցերեկվա ժամերին. այնտեղ նրա արհեստանոցն է: Երբ ես ու եղբայրս հյուրասենյակում կռիվ էինք անում, հատակը դղրդումէր, պապիկս կատաղած գալիս էր մեր տուն. այդ դղրդոցներից արհեստանոցի առաստաղի լամպերը փչանում էին: Իսկ հետո երբ պետք էր լինում, որ պապիկս մեր տուն գա, էլ չէինք իջնում կանչելու: Միանգամից գնում էինք հյուրասենյակ, մի հատ լավ ցնցում հատակը: Ոնց որ կոճակը սեղմես…  :LOL:  Պապիկս միանում էր ու սկսում թուրքերեն հայհոյել:

----------


## Anul

> Աջից հորեղբայրս է հարևան, ձախից մյուս հորեղբայրս, վերևից 3րդ հորեղբայրս , ներքևից էլ շատ շուտով կլինի չորրորդը 
> Դրախտա


 կարողա վերջում շենքն առնեք?  :LOL:

----------


## Հենո

Բյուր պապիկդ թուրքերեն գիտի՞

----------


## aniko

մեր տակի հարևանի հետ ենքան էլ չունենք, որովհետեվ չեմ սիրում երբ մարդ փնթի է լինում, ու իրանց տնից ճենջի  :Angry2:  հոտ է գալիս, կարելի է գժվել,
մեր կողքի հարևանը չգիտենք ով է, տւնը առել է, դուռը փակել, ու..., առաջվանները լավն էին շատ, սիրում էինք իրար հետ ժամանակ քեֆեր անել, նույնիսկ նոր տարուն մեր առաջին հյուրերը 00.01 րոպեին նրանք էին լինում,
ու վերջ, մեր շենքը ունի 1 մուտք, որտեղ կա 4 բնակարան, ու 3 հարևան  :Think:  , այ քեզ շենք Երևանում, հա համել ասեմ որ մեր մոտ համարները վերևից են սկսում, 1 բնակարանը գտնվում է 3րդ հարկում, ու էդպես իջնում է ներքև  :Tongue:  մենակ մենք ենք տենց  :LOL:

----------


## Angelina

Լավ հարևանը, լավ բարեկամից էլ լավն է.................... :Hands Up:

----------


## Arisol

Վա՛յ, ժող ջա՛ն, էս գիշեր էս մեր կողքի հարևաններն ի՜նչ սկանդալ էին անում :Shok:  : Անմիջապես մեր պատի հարևաններն են, իրանց տանն ինչ կատարվում ա մեր տանը լսվում ա:Ուրեմն էդ տանն ապրում են ամուսիններ և իրենց տղան, որն անցյալ տարի ա բանակից եկել, այսինքն 21 տարեկան ա երևի: Էս տղեն ամեն օր հեռուստացույցը բարձր միացնում ա, օրվա ցանկացած ժամանակին, ու քիչ ա, որ դրանով խախտում ա հարևանների հանգիստը, մեկ-մեկ էլ խմում ա (կասկածներ կան նաև, որ թմրամոլ ա) ու տնեցիների հետ կռիվ ա անում: Բայց էս գիշեր վերջն էր… Ժամը 00:30 ա, կինո եմ նայում, մեկ էլ ամբողջ տունը սկսում ա դղրդալ նրանից, որ էդ հարևանի տղեն ուժեղ հարվածում ա մեր պատին իրանց կողմից :Shok:  : Սիրտս կանգնում ա էդ րոպեին, բայց մտածում եմ, որ կանցնի: Բայց ի՞նչ անցնել, ես ստիպված էի հետագա մեկ ժամը լսել իրանց կռիվը… Էդ տղեն հիստերիկի պես լացելով գոռում էր ծնողների վրա, ասում թե բա ես ի՞նչ կյանքով եմ ապրում, սաղ օր քցված եմ էս դիվանին՝ հեռուստացույցի դեմը, մեռնեմ՝ թաղեք ու պրծեք ինձնից, մերն էլ կողից ասում էր, որ հանգստանա, էսքանի փոխարեն թող աշխատանք փնտրի, իսկ էս տղեն չգիտեմ՝ ինչու թեման փոխեց ու իրա եղբորից սկսեց խոսել: Ահավոր այլանդակ ձևի քրֆեց եղբորն էլ, եղբոր երեխեքին էլ, կնոջն էլ, ասեց թե բա մորթեն եղբորս երեխեքին՝ էդ էլ ա քիչ իրան…Հետո սկսեց տան կահույքը ջարդել-փշրել… Կարճ ասած ես դեռ նման քֆուրներ լսած չկայի, իմ _մանկական_ ականջների համար նման բառերը խորթ էին, բայց չլսել էլ հնարավոր չէր, շատ էր բարձր խոսում :Sad:  : Ու էդքանից բացի, երբ մերն ասում էր կամաց, հարևանները կլսեն, խայտառակ ես անում մեզ, տղեն մի հատ էլ լսողներին քրֆեց :Cray:  :
Արդյո՞ք հարևանները դատապարտված են ամեն օր լսել այդ հիվանդ տղու հիստերիաները: Արտասահմանում, եթե հարևանի տանը անգամ մի փոքր բարձր ձայն կամ լաց են լսում՝ անմիջապես ոստիկաններ են կանչում, իսկ մեր մոտ նման օրենք չկա, որ 22:00-ից հետո չի կարելի աղմկել և մենք ստիպված ենք դիմանալ մեր հարևանների (և ոչ միայն հարևանների) կռիվներին, անդորրի խախտմանը :Bad:  :

----------


## քաղաքացի

:Think: 
Տխուր ա:  :Mda:  
Չի կարելի  :Nono:

----------


## Delicada

> Մենք մեր տակը հարևան չունենք


Նախանձեցի քեզ գիտես
Իսկ մենք ունենք …
Ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է  :Wink: 
Բայդ դե ոնց ասվում է հարևաններին չեն ընտրում:
Ընկել ենք պետք է քաշենք  :Smile:  
Բայց հիմա մեր տակի հարևանը չկա նենց ուրախ եմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեր կողքը մեկը կար երևի օրը 3 անգամ սիրածի հետ հեռախոսով խոսում էր (ավելի ճիշտ` բղավում): Ու էն էլ ինչ ձև էր խոսում: Ես տունը նստած հեռուստացույց եմ նայում, իրա ձենը ավելի լավ եմ լսում: Կարողա գիշերվա ժամը հինգին հելներ "խոսար" հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ պատին էր խփում (կամ քացով կամ գլխով):  Ու տենց համարյա մի ամիս: Ամեն ինչ վերջացավ նրանով, որ մի օր սիրածը եկավ հարցերը լուծեց (իրար լավ տալիս էին էդ օրը):

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ մենք մոտ քսան տարի տակի հարևան չունեինք։  :Rolleyes:  Էնքա՜ն լավ էր։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ էն ժամանակ ոչ թե լավ էր, այլ սովորական, քանի որ հենց սկզբից էդպես էր։ Բայց այ ունենալուց հետո նոր զգացինք, թե էն ժամանակ ինչքան լավ էր։  :LOL:  Ինչ ուզում անում էինք։ Դե, երեխա էինք, համ կարող էինք հանգիստ թռվռալ, համ վազել։ Հիշում եմ, որ մեր տուն հյուրեր էին գալիս, էդ հյուրերի երեխաները որ հանկարծ ուժեղ ցատկում էին, դմփացնում էին հատակին կամ մի բան աղմուկով գցում էին հատակին, իրենց ծնողներն անմիջապես վեր էին թռչում ու բարկացած ասում. «Կամա՜ց, տակը մա՛րդ ա ապրում», իսկ մենք հպարտությամբ հայտարարում էինք, որ մեր տակը մարդ չի ապրում։  :Tongue:   :Hands Up:   «Ո՞նց...,- զարմանում էին,- երանի ձեզ...  :Sad:  »։ Բայց դե մենք էլ վատ էինք սովորել. նախ որ ուրիշի տուն էինք գնում, էլի սովորության համաձայն մեզ ազատ էինք զգում (հատակին դմփացնելու իմաստով միայն  :Blush:  ), համ էլ որ մեր «տակը» արդեն մարդիկ սկսեցին ապրել, շատ դժվարությամբ համակերպվեցինք այդ հանգամանքին...  :Sad:   Համ էլ ախր ես մինչև հիմա էլ թռվռում ու վազվզում եմ...  :Blush:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Մեր տակի հարևանի տունը երկու հատ Նոյեմբերյանցի ուսանողուհի են ապրում: Ու ամեն առավոտ վերելակի մեջ իրանց օծանելիքի հոտից ես <ուգառ> եմ ըլնում... :Bad:

----------


## Sunlight

Երեխա ժամանակ մեր տակի հարևաններն ահավոր անդուր մարդիկ էին, ու անընդհատ խոսակցության նյութ էին դարձնում այն, որ մենք իրենց գլուխը տանում ենք, որ իրենց լուսամուտի դիմաց ավտո ենք կանգնեցնում և այլ տհաճ բաներ: Հետո մեր տակի հին հարևանները փոխարինվեցին ավելի բարեհաջող նորերով: Իսկ ամենալավը այն է, որ նրանք արդեն մի քանի տարի է ինչ ընտանիքով Ռուսաստան են տեղափոխվել և տակի հարևան են դառնում տարվա մեջ 1-2 շաբաթով: Էնպես որ ինչքան սիրտս ուզում է թռվռում եմ, վազվզում եմ, պարում եմ, եթե իհարկե տանն եմ լինում և ազատ ժամանակ եմ ունենում, ու, ի դեպ, ավելի հաճույքով քան երեխա ժամանակ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր տակի հարևաններս երաժիշտ տղաներ են  :Blush:  Սաղ օրը նվագում են: Ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ հետները, բայց չի ստացվում  :Blush:

----------


## Delicada

> Նոր տակի հարևաններս երաժիշտ տղաներ են  Սաղ օրը նվագում են: Ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ հետները, բայց չի ստացվում


Վայ գիտես չեմ նախանձում քեզ:
Երաժշտություն շաաատ եմ սիրում:
Բայց չէի ուզենա լինել երաժշտի հարևան:
Ինձ համար դժվար կլիներ դիմանալ նրանց ամենօրյա փորձերին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ գիտես չեմ նախանձում քեզ:



> Երաժշտություն շաաատ եմ սիրում:
> Բայց չէի ուզենա լինել երաժշտի հարևան:
> Ինձ համար դժվար կլիներ դիմանալ նրանց ամենօրյա փորձերին:


Չէ՛, երևի չգիտես, թե էս ամեն ինչին ինչ է նախորդել: Մինչ այդ հարևաններս ռաբիզ էին լսում: Մեկ էլ գիշերն արթնանում էի զանազան ռաբիզ երգիչների ձայներից: Էլ չեմ խոսում էդ տղաների ու կողքի աղջիկների չաչանակությունների մասին: Ահավոր էր: Իսկ էս տղաները գոնե կիրթ են, մեկ-մեկ հաճույք եմ ստանում նրանց լսելուց:

----------


## Arisol

> Նոր տակի հարևաններս երաժիշտ տղաներ են  Սաղ օրը նվագում են: Ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ հետները, բայց չի ստացվում


Երաժիշտնե՞ր են :Shok:  : Յահու՜ :Yahoo:  : Բյուր, սպասի գամ Երևան՝ միասին գնանք ծանոթանանք, Հովոն էլ ստեղ իրա համար թող ծառայի :LOL:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

http://freenet.am/~xzibit05/

ըտեղ 4 հատ աուդիո ֆայլ կա. մեր կողի հարևանին եմ запись արել: Սիրածի հետ ա կռվում, էս անգամ արդեն լացելու աստիճան: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` 3-ի մեջ ինչ ռեակցիա  ա տալի, երբ սիրածը ասում ա "քո հետ չեմ ամուսնանա":
Հասկանում եմ` լավ բան չեմ արել, բայց էս թեմայի համար ուզում էի մի հատ օրիգինալ բան սարքած ըլնեի:

----------


## Ուրվական

Էս մեր տակի հարևանների առումով միշտ էլ բախտս չի բերել :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:  : Ու հիմա այն լրիվ ինձանից երես ա թեքել, սպասում են, որ մի բան ըլնի, բարձրանան,  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:  իրանց ցույց տան, բայց էս ինչքան վախտ ա, չի ստացվում: Նույնիսկ իրար չենք էլ բարևում: :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ պարզեցի, որ մեր տակի հարևանի պատճառով, նրա տակի հարևանի մեղքով մեկ ամիսա խոհանոցում ջուր չունենք։ Այսինքն վերցրել ու փակելա թքած ունենալով վերևի 4 հարևանների վրա։ Ես էլ կարծում էի ինչ որ լուրջ վթար ա եղել։ Միամիտ էրեխա եմ, չէի պատկերացնում, որ այսքան ինքնակամ քայլերի կարելի է դիմել։ Հետո էլ ասում են...

----------


## Արշակ

> Երեկ պարզեցի, որ մեր տակի հարևանի պատճառով, նրա տակի հարևանի մեղքով մեկ ամիսա խոհանոցում ջուր չունենք։ Այսինքն վերցրել ու փակելա թքած ունենալով վերևի 4 հարևանների վրա։ Ես էլ կարծում էի ինչ որ լուրջ վթար ա եղել։ Միամիտ էրեխա եմ, չէի պատկերացնում, որ այսքան ինքնակամ քայլերի կարելի է դիմել։ Հետո էլ ասում են...


Արթուր, քեզ որտեղի՞ց են միշտ «ռաստվում» տենց ցնդած տպերը։ Մեր հարևանների մեջ էլ անդուր դեմքեր կան, բայց է՞դ աստիճանի  :Bad:

----------


## Amaru

Մեր վերևի հարկում երկու օպերային երգիչներ կան...Երբ որ Աննան ա երգում,նույնիսկ հաճելի ա լսելը:Իսկ այ երբ տղամարդն ա երգում...Մեկ-մեկ ժամերով փորձ ա անում,իսկ եթե մենք սխալվում ու,ասենք,աթոռ ենք տեղաշարժում իրա մայրը զանգում ա ու,թե մեծ մարդիկ եք,ի՞նչ եք աթոռները հեծած տնով ման գալիս  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Վազգեն

> Մեր վերևի հարկում երկու օպերային երգիչներ կան...Երբ որ Աննան ա երգում,նույնիսկ հաճելի ա լսելը:Իսկ այ երբ տղամարդն ա երգում...Մեկ-մեկ ժամերով փորձ ա անում,իսկ եթե մենք սխալվում ու,ասենք,աթոռ ենք տեղաշարժում իրա մայրը զանգում ա ու,թե մեծ մարդիկ եք,ի՞նչ եք աթոռները հեծած տնով ման գալիս


Չհասկացա, ձեր վերևի, թե՞ տակի հարևանն է զանգում, եթե աթոռ եք տեղաշարժում։

----------


## Amaru

հենց էտ ա,որ վերևի հարևանն ա  :Wacko:

----------


## Cleopatra

Վայ չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել մեր ներքևի հարևանի մասին :Bad:  , միշտ բարձրանում է, որ ասի երաջշտության ձայնը իջեցրեք :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> Վայ չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել մեր ներքևի հարևանի մասին , միշտ բարձրանում է, որ ասի երաջշտության ձայնը իջեցրեք


Նոր էլ երևի էկավ ասեց մի պարեք , առաստաղը ցնցվում ա :Tongue:

----------


## Srtik

Մենք Երևանում սկի մեր տակի հարևանին չէինք էլ ճանաչում, մինչև մի օր գիշերվա ժամը 12-ին դռան զանգը տվին: Հայրս զարմացած, թե ով պետք է այդ ուշ ժամին գա մեր տուն, դուռը բացեց....տենանք մի կին՝ գիշերանոցով ու գզգզված մազերով, կատաղած ասում է, « Բավական չէ՞ էդ ձեր երեխեքը գնդակ գլորեն գլխիս վրա» :LOL:  : Հայրս էլ թե.
-Մեր երեխեքը գնդակ չունեն: :Shok:  
-Ունեն, ոնց չունեն:  :Angry2:  Ես զգում եմ, թե ոնց են գլորում...ու քնել չեմ կարողանում միայն դրա պատճառով: Համ էլ ձեր երեխեքն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն էս ուշ ժամին արթուն լինելու: :LOL:  (Երեխեքն էլ 15,17,18,20 տարեկան են :Jpit: 
-Լավ, ես երեխեքին կասեմ էսա կքնեն,-հայրս ասաց ու այդ կինը գնաց:
Բախտներս բերեց, որ մորաքրոջս աղջիկներն էլ էին մեր տանը. թէ չէ հայրս մեզ էր մեղադրելու, չնայած ոչ մի գնդակ էլ չէինք գլորել: Հանգիստ նստած էինք: Ես փոքր կուզինիս հետ երկրաչափություն էի պարապում, իսկ քույրս և մյուս կուզինս հեռուստացույց էին դիտում, որն սկի մեզ չէր խանգարում: Միայն եղբայրս էր (6 տարեկան էր), որ մեկ գալիս էր մեր մոտ էր կանգնում, մեկ գնում էր նրանց մոտ...Երևի հենց եղբորս էլ գնդակի տեղ էր դրել: :Think:  
Իսկ երբ մեր  բարեկամները պիտի գային գյուղից մի քանի օրով մնալու մեր տանը իրենց ճժերի հետ (դե երեխեք են, խաղում են ու սկի չգիտեն էլ տակի հարևանն ինչ է), տատիկս նախօրոք գնում բարեխոսում էր էդ կնոջ մոր հետ, տեղեկացնելով, որ նրա դուստրը ստիպվաց պիտի դիմանա...էն էլ ինչ դիմանալ. իրիկունը փայտով ներքևից խփում էր, տեսեք-տեսեք չեմ դիմանում.... :Bad:  Հետո դրա մերն ասել էր, որ աղջիկը ներվային հիվանդ է ու որ երեխա չունի, չգիտի դա ինչ բան է և այլն... :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

Բախտս էդ հարցում բերել ա.Համ ներքևի հարևանն ա լավը,համ էլ վերևի.  :Smile:

----------


## Root

Մեր տակի հարևանը ՍՈՐՏա  .. ինչքան բարձրանումա ասումա Ձեր տնից ջուր ա կաթում ... պարզվում ա մեր վերևի հարեևանիցա ...

----------


## Wisper

Վաա հարևան ունենք աշխարհը չունի  :LOL:  :
Օրինակ ես միշտ տարվում եմ նրանով, որ անտենան եմ քանդուքարափ անում «պառադնի» բալկոնից կախված  :Shok:   :Blush:  : Դե ոնցա լինում միշտ մի քանի կտոր էտ անտենայից ընկնումա... բայց не тут то было  :Shok:   ախր մեր տակի հարԵանը ևս բալկոն ունի  :Hands Up:  : Դրա համար ես հանգիստ, սիրուն ձևերով իջնում ու խնդրում եմ մեր անտենայի մասերը... լավա սպուտնիկովի չի, թե չե........  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մեր ներքևի հարևանները 7 հատ երեխա ունեն  :Shok:  
1 հատ էլ շուն, էնքան էլ նման ա իրանց  :LOL:

----------


## Vahe

17 տարի սեփական տանում եմ ապրել, տակի հարեւվան չեմ ունեցել: Հետո տեղափոխվեցինք շենք, տակը հարեւան չկար, զատո վերեւի հարեւանից ջուր կաթած, ռեմոնտը փչացավ, նորից թազա ռեմոնտ արինք էդ սենյակը (ձեռի հետ բաց կապույտը պատերի դարձրինք բաց կանաչ): Էդ ժամանակ նոր հասկացա որ սեփականից ճիշտը չկա))
Իսկ Երեւան էլ եսօր մեր ներքեւի հարեւանը ինսուլտից մահացավ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հարեւաններից դժգոհություն չկա:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Այնքան անուն դրեցինք մեր տակի հարևաններին, մինչև տեղափոխվեցին էդ խեղջ մարդիկ  :LOL: , տեսնենք ովքե՞ր են լինելու հաջորդը :Lol2: , գոնե ընտանի կենդանի ունենան տանը  :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

Մի ժամանակ մի հարևան ունենիք, շատ էր բողոքում մեզանից,… Ասում էր, որ տանը բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներով ենք քայլում , հատկապես գիշերը/ իհարկե այդպես չէր/ :Smile: … Ի դեպ, այդ ժամանակ փիսիկ էի պահում, և նրա ասելուց հետո խեղճ փիսոյին կասկածում էի, թե գիշերները իմ կաբլուկները հագնում ա ու վազում տնով մեկ, թե չէ հո մեր հարևանը խելագար չի, որ բոլորս քնած, կաբլուկներով քայլելու աղմուկ լսի գիշերվա կեսին :LOL: 
Մի անգամ էլ ասեց" նենց եք անում, որ մի օր գիշերվա կեսին վեր կենամ ու տկլոր բարձրանամ ձեր տուն, տեսնեմ ով ա քայլում կոշիկներով"  :Bad:  Ասացի, լավ պետք չի, նման սխրագործության մի դիմեք, ես մեր փիսիկի կոշիկները կպահեմ :LOL: 
Իսկ նոր հարևանները լավն են, չնայած հիմա էլ իրենք ենք մի լաչառ շունիկ պահում, բայց դե մենք չենք ասւոմ, թե ձեր տանը մեկը բարձր հաչում ա անընդհատ :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

_իսկ մենք տակի հարևան չունենք_

----------


## Lapterik

> _իսկ մենք տակի հարևան չունենք_


Թխի, մենք էլ չունենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Թխի, մենք էլ չունենք:


_թըխ_

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էն ժամանակ գրել էի մեր տակի ու վերևի հարևանների մասին, բայց հիմա, քանի որ ուրիշ տեղ եմ ապրում, համապատասխանաբար հարևաններս էլ են փոխվել։  :Jpit:  Ուրեմն վերևի հարևան չունենք, քանի որ ապրում ենք երկհարկանի հանրակացարանի 2-րդ հարկում։ Բայց փոխարենը ունենք խիստ վառ արտահայտված տակի ու կողքի հարևաններ։  :Wacko:   :LOL:  Վերևի հարևան չունենալու քաղցրությունը ընդհանրապես չենք վայելում, քանի որ վերոնշյալ երկու ուղղությունների հարևանների արձակած ձայները միանգամայն լրացնում են այդ «բացը»։  :Bad:  

Տակինները սևամորթներ են, որ հանկարծ որոշում են երաժշտություն լսել, ուրեմն կորած ենք...  :Black Eye:  Ահավոր բարձր միացնում են իրենց նեգրական երգերը ու տակը տժժում, էն աստիճանի, որ մեր տունը դղրդում է ուղղակի։  :Huh:  Իսկ գիշերները հաճախակի կռվում են, իրար ծեծում, ինչ ասես չեն ասում (ահավոր լաչառ ձայներով գոռգոռալով), ու մենք էլի երկրաշարժի զգացողություններ ենք ապրում...  :Think:  Իսկ կողքինները չինացիներ են (կամ որևէ այլ ազգի շեղաչքանիներ), նրանք ավելի խաղաղ են, բայց իրենք էլ մի հատ շան ձագ ունեն, որի նյարդաքանդիչ վնգստոցի պատճառով հաճախ հեռուստացույց ենք միացնում, որ չցնդենք...

----------


## Undina

:Angry2: Մենք առաջին հարկ ենք ապրում… Ես տակի հարևան չունեմ, բայց մի հատ նենց կողքի հարևան ունեմ, որ էլ դու սուս… :LOL:   երբ մեր տաը երաժշտությունա միանում, սկսումա պատը պոլի փետով ծեծել  :LOL: 
Քանի որ իմ ընտանիքը օրվա մեծ մասը տանը չի լինում, "պադյեզդ" հավաքել չենք հասցնում… ՏԱԴԱԴԱՄ :LOL:  գալիսա ու սկսում իմ վրա մունաթ գալ :Angry2:  Ես էլ մի օր չդիմացա ու ես էլ մունաթ եկա… ասեցի " որ մենք երգ ենք միացնում պատ եք ջարդում, բայց որ Ձեր անտաղանդ աղջիկը Սիրուշոյի մինչև վերջ բարձրացրած ձենի հետ  սկսումա "երգել" ես խի գալիս գոռգռում եմ՞՞՞ :Angry2: 
Ու տենց մինչև էսօր էլ չի եկել :Blush:  :Tongue:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հիմա թու թու թու լավ ա , երկու ախալքալակցի աղջիկ են մնում , արխային գըգըմփ-դըդըմփացնում եմ , բայց առաջ մի հատ թարախ Ռազմիկ կար ` ռազվառոտը , մի անգամ ջուրը բաց  էի թողել իրանց տունը ջրվել էր Կիկոսի մահն էր սարքել , լավ եմ արել , քիչ եմ արել , պիտի մի 2 անգամ լիֆտի մեջ թողեի , որ աշխարհայացքը փոխեր :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեր ներքևի հարևանները 7 հատ երեխա ունեն  
> 1 հատ էլ շուն, էնքան էլ նման ա իրանց


էտ էլ երևի 8-րդ երեխեն ա  :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

Մեր տակի հարևանը վառարան ա վառում։ Բայց վառում ա ոչ թե փայտ,այլ Աստված գիտի,թե ինչ, էլ կոշիկ, էլ նասկի, էլ հնացած ու փտած հատակի շոր, էլ փրփրապլաստ(պենոպլաստ), ու էդ ամբողջ ծուխը գալիս ա ու դեպի մեր տուն(ինչքան էլ լուսամուտները հերմետիկ փակ լինեն)։
Իսկ ամառը  հարևանի տղեն<<զլում ա>>իրա մուղամները ու մայկով պատուհանից կախված սաղ օրը երգում ա ՝
խաչին մոտ, խաչին մոտ.........։
դաժան իրականություն ։*PLEASE PRESS F1FOR HELP!*

----------


## Աբելյան

մեր պարսիկ հարևանի երևի ամենամեղմ հեռախոսազրույցներից մեկը ընկերուհու հետ

----------


## VisTolog

Մենք էլի մեր տաը մի հարևան ունենք: Վա~յ, թող ու փախի:  :LOL: 
ԴԱՇՆԱՄՈՒՐ
Ամբողջ օրը, տդն տդն տդն, տիդին տիդին տիդին  :LOL: , վայ ահավոր վիճակա: ՈՒ տենց մինչև գիշերը 11:30: Մարդու գլուխը գնումա ՈՒլուանայենց տու գալիսա:  :LOL:

----------


## Brigada

գոնե ձեր բախտը բերելա մենակ տակի հարեվաննա,մեր վերեվի հարեվանը տղա ունի երեվի մի 10 տարեկան,անոռմալի մեկնա :LOL:  սաղ գիշեր թրվռումա :Sad: ,ներքևինի մասին էլ,էլ չեմ ասում,էտ անոռմալնել,առավոտ շուտ մագնա քոքում :Sad:

----------


## BOBO

Մեր տակի հարեևանից դժգոհություն չկա մի հատ միայնակ ծեր կինա :Smile: 
Զատո ինքնա մեզնից դժգոհում :Tongue:  
Կարի մեքենայի յուղը ձեռին գալիսա ասումա ձեր բալկոնի դուռը ճռռումա, քսում գնում ա ու տենց ամեն ամիս :LOL: 
Իսկ այ վերևի հարևանները... :LOL:  Գիշերվա 12-ին սկսում ա 3-րդ համաշխարհայինը, տուր թե կտաս, դմփ, գմփ... քիչ ա մնում շենքը փլվի :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տակի հարևան չունեմ, խանութ է, բայց վերևի հարևանը......

Մի հատ պառավ, տունը մնացած, *ցնդած* կնիկ է: Գիշերվա 4-5-ին սկսում է կահույքը տեղափոխել, չի թողնում քնեմ.... 5-6-ին փոշեկուլն է միացնում, 6-7-ի կողմերը էն հին սովետի վախտերից մնացած լվացքի մեքենան.... ու էդ գռգռդռդռոցների տակ անհնար է քնել..... Ու ամիսը գոնե մեկ անգամ մեր բաղնիք զուգարանը ջրում է ահավոր ձևի

Մի անգամ էլ գալիս է մեր տուն, ինձ ասում է.
- Անգլերեն գիտես, չէ? Դեղ եմ առել, բայց ոնց որ թե գառանտիան անցած է: 
Դեղը վերցնում եմ, գառանտիան նորմալ է, 2009-ին նոր վերջանում է: Ասում եմ
- Չէ, նորմալ է, ինչից որոշեցիք?
Տուփի վրա մի հատ բան է ցույց տալիս, ասում է
- Տես, ուրիշ թվական է գրած:
Նայում եմ Lot No: 68....  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Փաստորեն էնքան ցնդած է, որ իր կարծիքով 1968թ-ին գառանտիան անցած դեղ է առել դեղատնից.......  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

Չունենք :Wink:  տակի հարևան :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հ.Գ. Բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր է թե իմ հարևանները ինչ կարծիք ունեն իմ մասին.... Դե տունը լիրբ շուն ունեմ, որը գիշեր ցերեկ շատ բարձր ձայնով հաչում է  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Դե տակի հարևան  :LOL:  ծնողներս են, վերևում էլ չիռդակնա  :LOL:  բայց այ կողքի հարևանս ամեն ինչ արժի  :Wink:  գիշերը 3-ին ինչ-որ սարքերա միացնում ու գործ անում  :Bad:  կամ էլ ինչ-որ ռաբիզ-ա-արաբական երգ դնում   :Sad:  ես էլ դե լեզվի տակ փուշ չունեմ պատուհանս բացում եմ ու ասում եմ էդ զնգզնգոցը կտրի  :Angry2:   :Blush:  կամ էլ սկսում եմ իրա երաժշտությունից բարձր երգելը, ինքն իրեն անջատումա  :LOL:

----------


## nicole

Մեր տակի հարևանը էտքան էլ վատը չի,այ բայց վերևի հառևանների հետ միշտ բախտներս չի բերում: :Think: Գիշերները չեն թողնում քնես,լվացք փռելուց միշտ կռիվա ստացվում ու էլի լիքը տենց բաներ:Դրա համար իմ կարծիքով մարդ պետքա ունենա իր սեփական առանձնատունը որ հանգիստ ապրի:Էտ ժամանակ ստիպված չես լինի ամեն հարևանի դիմանալ:

----------


## ivy

Էնպեսա ստացվել, որ մեր տակի, վերևի ու կողքի բոլոր հարևանները ծեր ու կիսախուլ մարդիկ են: Սկզբում շատ էինք ուրախացել, որ ինչքան կուզենք կբարձրացնենք երաժշտության ձայնը, կաղմկենք, ղժղժան հյուրեր կկանչենք, ոչ ոք չի բողոքի: Մի խոսքով, էտպես շատ ոգևորվել էինք, որ մեր բախտը բերելա, մինչև էն պահը, երբ մեր այդ հարևան տատիկ-պապիկները սկսեցին ինտենսիվորեն հեռուսատացույց նայել... Ու դե խուլ են, չէ՞, ձայնը հո չեն քոքում... Հետն էլ որ մի բան դուրները գալիսա, սկսում են ծափ տալ ու գոռալ. «Բռա~վո, բռա~վո» ու ձեռնափայտով խփել ուր պատահի... 
Այ դա հաշվի չէինք առել...

----------


## impression

Մեր տակի հարևանն արդեն մի ութ տարի կլինի՝ Հայաստանում չի... ասա տնաշեն, գոնե բանալին թողնեիր, մարդ ենք, կարող ա պետքա  գալիս... ասենք՝ կգայինք բույսերդ կջրեինք, կամ էլ... դե... մի խոսքով, լավ չի արել, որ չի թողել բանալին  :Sad:

----------


## Miriam

Հարևանից բողոքելուց առաջ պետք է մտածել, արդյոք մենք ինչպիսի հարևան ենք :Cool:

----------


## Lapterik

Ոչ տակի հարևան ունենք, ոչ վերևի, մեր օրն էլ օր չի առանց տակի հարևանի  :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք մեր տակի հարևանները նոր են, տանը 3 երեխա ունեն, 1 հատ տղա և 2 շուն  :LOL: , բայց սեռերը չգիտեմ  :Lol2:

----------


## Yeghoyan

մեր տակի հարևանը…սենց բան չկա :Hands Up: 
բայց այ վերևինը… :Bad:  պառավ մարդ ու կին են, բայց 7 հոգանոց երկրաշարժ են անում մեր տունը: Մի օր իջնելու են մեր տուն :LOL:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Մեր տակի հարևանները մոխրագույն են, բեղավոր, պոչավոր ու սարսափելի ատամներ ունեն:
Իսկ վերևի հարևանները հաճախ են աղմկում, մի ձև հանդարտացնում ենք:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մեր տակի հարևանները մոխրագույն են, բեղավոր, պոչավոր ու սարսափելի ատամներ ունեն:
> Իսկ վերևի հարևանները հաճախ են աղմկում, մի ձև հանդարտացնում ենք:


կարողա Լուսնի վրա եք ապրում :Xeloq: 
էդ ձևը մի երկու օրով պետքա, հետագա երկրաշարժերից խուսափելու համար, կտա՞ս :Blush:

----------


## Շինարար

Մենք մեր սաղ հարևանների հետ լավ ենք, ինձ ու եղբորս ամբողջ թաղը գովում ա, ո՞նց կարող ենք լավ չլինել, տակի հարևանները մի այլ կարգի հետաքրքիր մարդիկ են, վերևի հարևանների մասին էլ խոսք չունեմ: Բայց վերևից մեզ մեկ-մեկ ջրում են, ազնիվ լինելու համր խոստովանեմ, որ մենք էլ տակի հարևաններին ենք մեկ-մեկ ջրում: :Sad:

----------

Inna (28.09.2010), _Հրաչ_ (07.11.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Չեմ սիրել ու չեմ էլ սիրի երբեք շենքում ապրելը...ինչու՞
կարծես ապրելուց լինեք մի տան մեջ ու անկախ քո կանմքից ներկա ես լինում կատարվելիք և՛ վատ և՛ լավ իրադարձություններին:մեր տակի հարևանը.... էտ կարամ մի ամբողջ օր գրեմ ու գրեմ...մի բառապաշար ունի որ թող ու փաղի... որ սկսումա էլ վերջը չի երևում.... վերևինս լավ մարդիկ են`ունեն տղաներ որոնք լսում են երաժշտությունը շատ բարձր... դե պատկերացրեք.... բայց լավն են::: :LOL: 
... իսկ երբ ես ուզեցի մի օր պարզեմ թե՞ մենք ինչպիսի հարևաններ ենք մեր վերև-ներքևների համար, պարզվեց, որ տակիս հարևանի համար ահագին էլ օրինակելի էինք :Smile: , իսկ վերևինի համար մենք մի սադղակի վրա ենք:Բայց դե բոլորս էլ արդեն սովորել ենք իրար և կարենում ենք հանդուրժենք միմյանց :Tongue:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (07.11.2009)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> կարողա Լուսնի վրա եք ապրում
> էդ ձևը մի երկու օրով պետքա, հետագա երկրաշարժերից խուսափելու համար, կտա՞ս


Լուսին չի, մոնոլիտ շենք ա, հարևաններս էլ կատաղած են:
Ձևը մենակ ես գիտեմ :Tongue:

----------


## Sona_Yar

ՀայաստանիՄեր տակի հարևանը  եթե ողջ լիներ, էստեղ կգրեր, թե քանի անգամ եմ ջրհեղեղ սարքել խեղճի գլխին: Դուռը ծեծում էր, էդ պահին հիշում էի, որ բաղնիքի ծորակը բաց եմ թողել, որ վաննան ջուր լցվի: Հետո արագ վազքի մեջ նկատել, որ ջրի մեջ չփչփացնելով եմ  ինձ գցում բաղնիք:  :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (07.11.2009), _Հրաչ_ (07.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.11.2009), Կաթիլ (08.11.2009), Շինարար (07.11.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

> ՀայաստանիՄեր տակի հարևանը  եթե ողջ լիներ, էստեղ կգրեր, թե քանի անգամ եմ ջրհեղեղ սարքել խեղճի գլխին: Դուռը ծեծում էր, էդ պահին հիշում էի, որ բաղնիքի ծորակը բաց եմ թողել, որ վաննան ջուր լցվի: Հետո արագ վազքի մեջ նկատել, որ ջրի մեջ չփչփացնելով եմ  ինձ գցում բաղնիք:


Կարողա մենք նույն տանն ենք ապրոմ վրեքներս խաբար չկա՞՞՞՞
Մեր տակի հարևանն էլ եթե սաղ լիներ ստեղ կգրեր թե քանի անգամ եմ իրանց լողացրել։
Խեղչեիր լվացքի մեքենան արդեն փչանալու եզրին էր հասել, թիթեղը ժանգոտել էր։ վերջը տեղափոխեցին խոհանոցից բաղնիք։ Մի անգամ էլ տրամադրությունս բարձր էր, հետևաբար երաժշտությունն էլ էի բարձր միացրել, ծորակը միամիտ բաց էի պահել ջորը էկել էկել ումիվալնիկից թավելա գետնին հետևաբար իրանց տուն, էտ խեղճ կինն էլ մի կես ժամ դուռը ծեծել ծեծել, տեսելա չեմ լսում դռան ձայնը, վերջը էնքանա սպասել, մինչև անջատել եմ երաժշտությունը ու նոր բարձրացավ մեր տուն։ 
-Դու մի հատ գնացել էս բաղնիք՞՞՞
-Չէ;
-Դե ձևի համար մի հատ գնա էլի, տես ինչա կատարվում
-Գնացի ու ինչ  :Shok:  աննկարագրելի մի տեսարան.... ամբողջը ջուր , ինչքան ասես էդ մարդկանցից ներողություն եմ խնդրել, 

բայց էսի ջրածներից միայն մի դեպքն էր.....

----------


## Rammstein

Մեր տակի հարեւանի տղեն մի այլ կարգի քյառթու կենդանի ա: Մի հատ էլ սիրուն քույր ունի, բայց մակարդակով համարյա չի տարբերվում իրանից:

----------


## Norton

Կլնի ես վերևի հարևանից պատմեմ :LOL: 
Խնդիրը նրանումա , որ մեր վերևի բնակարանը վարձով ա տրվում ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տարբեր հարևաններ ենք ունենում:
Արդեն մի ամիսա ամեն օր առավոտից իրիկուն մուղամախառը ռաբիզ ու բլատնոյ եմ լսում իրանց հետ միասին, արդեն անկախ ինձնից բառերն էլ եմ անգիր արել :LOL: 
Արդեն որ կրկնվող երգից բացի նոր բլատնոյ երգ կամ ռաբիզ ա լսվում ուրախանում եմ՝գոնե նորույթա :LOL:

----------

Դեկադա (08.11.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կլնի ես վերևի հարևանից պատմեմ


Բայց իսկականից, ինչի՞ հենց տակինը: Սովորաբար մարդ իրա վերեւի հարեւանին ավելի շատ ա հիշում, քան տակինի: Բերեք թեմայի անունը փոխենք:  :LOL: 

Լավ, ես էլ մեր վերեւինի մասին մի հատ գրեմ. մի հատ միջինից բարձր տարիքի կին ա, մասնագիտությամբ` դերձակ: Հենց գիշերը գալիս ա, իրա կարի մեքենան խոդի ա ընկնում, ու գնաց…  :LOL: 
Առաջ շատ էի ջղայնանում, բայց հիմա արդեն այնքան սովորական ա դառել, ինչպես անձրեւի կամ քամու ձայնը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ՀայաստանիՄեր տակի հարևանը  եթե ողջ լիներ, էստեղ կգրեր, թե քանի անգամ եմ ջրհեղեղ սարքել խեղճի գլխին: Դուռը ծեծում էր, էդ պահին հիշում էի, որ բաղնիքի ծորակը բաց եմ թողել, որ վաննան ջուր լցվի: Հետո արագ վազքի մեջ նկատել, որ ջրի մեջ չփչփացնելով եմ  ինձ գցում բաղնիք:


 :Shok:  բամբասենք հարևաններից  :LOL: 

ես սկսեցի մեր վերևի հաևանին սիրել :Blush: 
տաս տարվա մեջ մի անգամ են մոռացել, որ ջուրը փողովա :Yahoo:

----------


## einnA

Մեր տակի հարևանը կիրակի առվոտ շուտ չէր քնել, սպասել  էր, որ ոտնաձայներ լսի ու մեկ էլ դուռը թակեցին:Հենց լսեցի, ասեցի ինքն ա  :LOL: 
Էս անգամ եկել էր, որ տեսնի` իրանց պատն է միայն անձրևից թրջվել, թե մերն էլ  :Wink: 
Լուսամուտները փոխում ենք մենք ու դեռ չենք հասցրել կողքերը նորմալ փակել, անձրևաջուրը անցել ա ներս ու պատի անցքով ուղիղ իրանց տուն... մեզ էլ ոչ մի վնաս  :LOL:  
նայեց նայեց ու վերջում ասեց. _"էստեղ են ասում, ով անի, ով օգտվի..."_  :LOL:  իմաստը չհասկացանք, բայց էտ օր ամբողջ օրը տիկին Էմմայի խոսքերից բառացի քրքջում էինք:

----------


## Sonatina

Մեր տակի հարևանը մի հատ ճվճվան տատիկա,բոյեվիկ,աստված ոչ անի իր դուռը մեկն ու մեկը թակի... :LOL:

----------


## s_hrayr

լավա էլի սեփական տանը ապրելը  :LOL:

----------


## einnA

> լավա էլի սեփական տանը ապրելը


չէ առանց հարևանի հետաքրքիր չի: Առավոտները, որ չգան, դուռը չթակեն, քնից չհանեն, առավոտյան սուրճ չխմեն, դրանից հետո մի ժամ էլ շենքի հարցերը չքննեն, բա օրը ոնց կանցնի?  :LOL:

----------


## Sonatina

> լավա էլի սեփական տանը ապրելը


Պահ :Beee:

----------


## Lianik

> չէ առանց հարևանի հետաքրքիր չի: Առավոտները, որ չգան, դուռը չթակեն, քնից չհանեն, առավոտյան սուրճ չխմեն, դրանից հետո մի ժամ էլ շենքի հարցերը չքննեն, բա օրը ոնց կանցնի?


իսկ էդ ով ասեց, որ սեփական տանը այդ ամենը չկա.... :Shok: 
ամեն ինչ կախված է հարևաններից ու քեզնից...

----------

Gayl (15.11.2010)

----------


## s_hrayr

> չէ առանց հարևանի հետաքրքիր չի: Առավոտները, որ չգան, դուռը չթակեն, քնից չհանեն, առավոտյան սուրճ չխմեն, դրանից հետո մի ժամ էլ շենքի հարցերը չքննեն, բա օրը ոնց կանցնի?


Ովա ասում որ առանց հարևան, շատ էլ լավ հարևաններ ունենք, մի տարբերությամբ որ ջուր լցնելու կամ ուժեղ երաժշտության պատճառով կռիվ չեն գալիս  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:15 ----------




> Պահ


բաաաա  :Tongue:

----------


## einnA

հա բայց դուք լսում եք հարևանի քայլերն ու էլ չասեմ ինչերը ...  :LOL:

----------


## s_hrayr

> հա բայց դուք լսում եք հարևանի քայլերն ու էլ չասեմ ինչերը ...


չկա տենց բան, հո տները իրար կպած չեն, որ ամեն ինչ լսե՞նք:

----------


## einnA

> չկա տենց բան, հո տները իրար կպած չեն, որ ամեն ինչ լսե՞նք:


լինում է լինում  :LOL:

----------


## s_hrayr

> լինում է լինում


 սեփական տանը մնացել ես որ տենց համոզված խոսում ես  :Think:

----------


## einnA

> սեփական տանը մնացել ես որ տենց համոզված խոսում ես


ես սեփականի մասին չեմ խոսում  :Wink:

----------


## s_hrayr

> ես սեփականի մասին չեմ խոսում


հա պետականի մասին ճիշտ ես ասում  :LOL:

----------


## Valentina

մեր տակի հարևանենք խելոք են, չեմ բողոքի, բայց աաաաաա՜ա՜յ վերևի հարևաաանը  :Nea:  2 հատ փոքր երեխա ունեն ու հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որնա՞ էտ երեխեքը ամբողջ օրը խելոք են լինում, իսկ գիշերվա ժամը 12 ից սկսած մինչև 2-ը ակտիվանում են մի աաա՜յլ կարգի, բռնոցի են խաղում ու նմանատիպ այլ բաներ  :LOL:

----------


## Inna

> Մենք մեր սաղ հարևանների հետ լավ ենք, ինձ ու եղբորս ամբողջ թաղը գովում ա, ո՞նց կարող ենք լավ չլինել, տակի հարևանները մի այլ կարգի հետաքրքիր մարդիկ են, վերևի հարևանների մասին էլ խոսք չունեմ: Բայց վերևից մեզ մեկ-մեկ ջրում են, ազնիվ լինելու համր խոստովանեմ, որ մենք էլ տակի հարևաններին ենք մեկ-մեկ ջրում:


Էս գրառումը կարդալով հիշեցի,թե ինչ <<օյին>> էին բերել մեր գլխին վերևի հարևանները, մի օր ես ու ախպերս տանը նստած հեռուստացույց էինք նայում մեկ էլ ջրի ձեն ենք լսում,մտնում ենք սենյակ ու տեսնում,որ մեր համակարգիչը կամաց-կամաց հրաժեշտ է տալիս կյանքին :Jpit: ,խեղճը ամբողջովին ջուր էր,բայց կարևորը փրկվեց,բան էլ չեղավ :Smile: ...լավ մի քիչ էլ վերևի հարևանի երեխեքից բողոքվեմ :Jpit: ...էս երեխեքը (երկուսն էլ  տղա են) շատ են սիրում մամայի կոշիկները հագնել ու ամբողջ տնով մեկ վազել :Angry2: ,վազելն էլ հերիք չի նենց են գոռում,որ մեր տանը լսվում ա :Sad: ,ու իրանք ամենաշատը գոռում են կիրակի առավոտները,երբ որ ես քնած եմ լինում :Sad: ...

----------


## Maverick

Մեր ներքևի հարևանը ինձ մանկուց ատումա  :LOL: , որովհետև փոքր ժամանակ պզիկի մեչ տոմատի սոկ եի լցնում ու սկսում իրա լվացքի վրա պզցնելը  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (15.11.2010), davidus (15.11.2010), Inna (28.09.2010), Moonwalker (15.11.2010), murmushka (28.09.2010), Դեմետրիա (15.11.2010), Հայուհի (28.09.2010), ՆանՍ (15.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

Մեր տակի հարևանը ամբողջ օրը ռաբիզ երաժշտությունա լսում ավելի ճիշտ ստիպումա,որ մենք էլ լսենք...  Էտ դեռ տանելիա արդեն սովորել ենք էտքան չեմ նյարդայնանում,բայց որ վերևի հարևանի երեխան էլ սկսումա դհոլ պարապել հավատացնում եմ էտ գժվելու բանա... :Shok:

----------


## ~Anna~

Մեր տակի հարևանը միայնակ տատիկ էր: Ասում էր ուրախանում եմ որ տան մեջ վազում, թռվռում եք, ինձ մենակ չեմ զգում: Ես ու քույրս էլ փոքր ժամանակ տան մեջ ռեզին էինք խաղում ու պարան թռնում:Մաման էլ որ ջղայնանում էր ասում էինք Օֆելյա տատիկի խնդրանքն ենք կատարում:
 Իսկ առաջին հարկի հարևանը իր տան դիմացը ջրում էր երբ դուրս էինք գալիս բակ: Երանի չի Օֆելյա տատիկի պես հարևանները շատ լինեին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեմ նախանձում մեր տակի հարևանին:  :Sad: 
Դե նախ ես շատ եմ սիրում լսել բարձր երաժշտություն ու երաժշտությունները հիմնականում լինւմ են բարձր ասենք կլուբային կատարումների ժամանակ, ու բասրեը շատ է լինում: :Sad:  Կարողա գիշերը 2-ի կողմերը մեկել որոշեմ Էմինեմի կատարումներից վայելել:  :Jpit:  (բայց երբ տանը մենակ եմ գիշերային ժամերին)

Մնացած առումներով չեմ խանգարում հարևանների անդորրը:  :Smile:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Մեր տակի հարևանին չեմ սիրում, երբեմն նույնիսկ ագռեսիվ եմ դառնում երբ աշխատանքից վերադառնալով նրան մեր տանն եմ տեսնում: Բավականին հանգիստ, միջին տարիքի կին է ու առաջին հայացքից նույնիսկ համակրելի: Իսկ չսիրելուս պատճառը նրա անտանելիության չափերի հասնող շատախոսությունն է (չեմ հասկանում ինչպես կարելի է ժամերով խոսել ոչնչից ու չհոգնել, դեռ ավելին երբեմն էլ բավականություն ստանալ դրանից):

 Տակի հարևանի փոխարեն կպատմեմ _տակի հարևանի դիմացի հարևանի մասին_ :Smile: 
Ուրեմն մեր տակի հարևանի դիմացի հարևանը 84 տարեկան մի տատիկ է: Միքիչ գիրուկ, բարի դեմքով, ճերմակ-ճերմակ մազերով և հայ տատիկներին յուրահատուկ բնույթով: Շաաաատ մտերիմ ենք... Իմ երկու տատիկներն արդեն չկան և երևի նրանց կարոտելուց եմ այդքան ջերմություն զգում _հարևան տատիկի_ նկատմամբ: Վերջերս վատառողջ էր ու տեղափոխվեց աղջկա մոտ ապրելու: Շաաատ եմ կարոտում.... կարոտում եմ թե նրա երկաաաար ու խճճված պատմություններին, որը սովորաբար սկսվում էր իրենց գյուղի նկարագրություններից ու ավարտվում թոռնուհուն ամուսնացնելու անհաջող փորձերից... կարոտում եմ նրա վառարանի ճտճտոցին, որի համար սովորաբար հարևաններս էինք փայտ հայթհայթում (հաճախ ամենաանհավանական եղանակներով)... կարոտում եմ նրա թթու դրած բիբարին (աշխարհի ամենահամով թթուն է :Smile:  ), նույնիսկ նրա բամբասանքներին եմ կարոտում :Smile: 

Ուզում եմ, որ մեր տակի հարևանի դիմացի հարևան տատիկը *միշտ լինի*...

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մեր տակի հարևանը...  :Secret: 

Երբեմն մեղմիվ լսողությունս են շոյում չորրորդ հարկից բարձրացող «հիսունականների» երգերի հնչյունները։ Հետո շարան-շարան իջնում են միջին և պատկառելի տարիքի գլխաշորերով տիկնայք՝ հընթացս չմոռանալով միմյանց ականջին փսփսալ, որ Մայրանուշ քույրիկն իզուր չի թողել տղային ամուսնանալու, որ հիմա գոնե հոգ տանող ու պահող կունենար, որ արդեն չափազանց ուշ է Աշոտին հարմար կին գտնելու համար։

Սիրում է իմ ու եղբորս ամեն տուրուդմբոցից հետո աստիճանների վրա բռնեցնել մայրիկիս ու հանդիմանել. «Ախչի, քու մարդը խելոք է, դու լաչառ ես»։

Համբերատար ու առանց անիծելու երկու անգամ դիմացել է 8-9 տարի առաջ իմ կազմակերպած համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղին ու հետո արած ցինիկ հայտարարությանը. «Մայրանուշ տատ, Աստված ինձ ուղարկել է, որ ձեր համբերությունը փորձեմ»։

Մինչև վերջերս սրբազան պարտք էր համարում ամեն լվացք փռելուց հետո զանգել ու պահանջել, որ լվացքը հավաքենք, որովհետև ջուր է կաթում։

Հավաքում է ողջ մուտքի հնացած հացի կտորները «քույրիկներից» մեկի հավերի համար։

Ու միշտ աստիճանների վրա մի կողմ է քաշվում, որ ճանապարհ տա գլխապատառ ներքև սուրացող փորձանքին՝ ինձ...

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2011), Lílium (28.11.2013), Moonwalker (30.03.2011), murmushka (31.03.2011), Գեա (30.03.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Տանել չեմ կարողանում մեր տակի հարևաններին:
 Նոր էինք տեղափոխվել էս տուն (2 տարի առաջ), խոհանոցն էինք վերանորոգում: Էդ օրը խոհանոցի հատակին անցք էր մնացել, չէին հասցրել վերջացնել: Արթնացա ինչ-որ կտկտոցից, հետո ճռճռոց էր լսվում: Մեր սենյակում արկղեր էին դրված, դեռ իրերը չէինք դասավորել: Էդ արկղերն էր քչփորում անշնորհքը: Քրոջս արթնացրի, լացուկոծս դրեցի, մեր տակի հարևանն եկավ խփեց մահճակալիս ոտքին, փախավ... Խոհանոցի անցքով էր ներս մտել: Դրանից հետո էլ չեմ տեսել իրենց:
 Ասում են` մեր նկուղում բացի առնետներից մի շուն էլ ա ապրում գիշերները, բայց ես չեմ ճանաչում:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2011), Lord (31.03.2011), Moonwalker (30.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

իսկ մեր տակի հարևանը նարկոման էր, ու իրանց տունն էլ նարկոմանների որջ!! մի օր տունը պաժառ ընկով, մեր տունն էլ էր կպնում արդեն, հազիվ հանգցրեցին, մի օր էլ իրանց պոհանոցը պայթեց բենզինի շնորհիվ (որի հոտը, ի դեպ, մեր  շենքի մուտքից անպակաս ա)  :Wacko:  ու ի ուրախություն մեր շենքի, իրան մի շաբաթ առաջ հավաքեցին ու տարան  :Mda:

----------

Ռուֆուս (31.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մեր տակի հարևաբը…

Մեր տակի հարևանը երեկ ի՞նչ աներ, որ ես մի թեթև լակած էի:  :Jpit:  Հիմա գիշերվա 4 - նա տրամս բարձր մոտս պարելու ցանկություն առաջացավ: Դե հայկական մի գեղեցիկ կատարում էր ներկայացվում «Յութուբի» կողմից, :Ckckal:  ես էլ մենակ-մենակ սկսեցի պարել: Հետո ձայնը ավելի բարձրացրեցի…

Հ.Գ Տարին մի քանի անգամ ա էլի, թող դիմանա*ն* (ոնց որ կողքի հարևանին էլ խանգարում  :Jpit: )

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ՄԻ քանի տակի հարևան ենք ունեցել: 
Որ փոքր էինք ես ու եղբայրս իրար շատ սիրելուց տփում  ու ձգմգում էինք իրար ու դրան հետևում էին բարձր ձայներ: Տենց մի անգամ մերոնք տուն են գալիս գործից, մեր տակի հարևանը իրենց հարկում մերոնցա սպասում որ բողոքի ու հենց տեսնումա մերոնք են՝ վրայա տալիս, թե ձեր երեխեքը իրար ուտում են ցերեկները, որ դուք տանը չեք լինում... սենց անցնումա մի քանի օր, հերթական անգամ պապայիս բողոքելուց նույն արտահայտությունը անելուց պապաս ասումա բա լավ, որ էտ երեխեքը իրար տենց ուտում են ինչի մի կտոր չի պակասում: Ու դա վերջին դեպքն էր, որ մեզնից բողոքեց էտ կնիկը  ::}: 
Մեր նոր տան հարևանն էլ իրեն են բեսամթ մաքրասեր կնգա տեղ դրածներիցա, որ բալկոնից կնայես հա ինքը ուշադիր հետևումա, որ գլխին բան չթափվի, բայց մենք փոքրուց սովորել ենք, որ բան թափելուց տանը հատուկ աղբամանա լինում, ուղղակի իրենք իրենց տան եղած չեղածը բալկոնից են թափում ու բոլորին իրենք տեղն են դնում :Sad: 
Հետո մեկ ել ներվայնանում եմ, որ իրենց պայմանավորվել են մերոնց հետ, որ երբ տրուբեքով ձեն են տալիս դուրս գանք բալկոն ասելու բան կա, բայց իրենք հա իրենց մոխրամանն են թափ տալիս տրուբին ու ես ամեն անգամ քոռ ու փոշման եմ լինում  :Sad: 
Էլ չեմ ասում քանի անգամ են ջրվել, բայց բոլորի դեպքում ուղղակի մեր ու իրենց հարկի մեջի տրուբեքն են եղել վնասված :LOL:  մենք մեղավոր չենք

Լավա մենք ոչ մեկի տակի հարևանը չենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

Վանաձորի մեր տան տակի հարևանները էս վերջերս լռել են, ընդհատակ են անցել: Բայց մի քիչ տխուր ա: Ես սովորել էի իրանց պատերազմներին: Հիմա ոնց որ մեռած լինեն:
Իսկ Երևանյան տան հարևանները: Տակը ոնց որ թե ապրող չկա: Բայց վերև, կողքեր...ցերեկը ոչինչ, նորմալ ա: Բայց գիշերը...ես հենց հարստանամ իրենց մարդա մի մահճակալ եմ առնելու: Բոլորի գրաֆիկը անգիր եմ արել: :LOL:

----------

aerosmith (31.03.2011), Nadine (31.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի քիչ կշեղվեմ թեմայի վերնագրից ու կգրեմ մեր վերևի հարևանի մասին.
... Մեր վերևի հարևանն էնքան վատն ա, որ ինչքան ժամանակ ա էս տանն ապրում ենք, իրա լվացքի պարանի ճոպանները չի յուղում ու հարևանների, ինչպես նաև շենքի տակով անցնող անցորդների ներվերն ա ճռռացնում։ Դրան գումարած, արդեն քանի օր ա, հենց Կորյունը քնում ա, իրանք որոշում են հենց ննջասենյակի վերևը գործ անել ու դխկդխկոցն ու դռռոցն անպակաս ա։ 
 :Sad:

----------


## Մինա

Մենք ներքևի հարևան չունենք,բայց շա~տ հեռու ենք բախտավոր համարվելուց:Շենքի միակ օտարազգին մենք ենք:Մի ծերուկ հարևան ունենք,որ ինչ կորցնում կամ տեղը չի հիշում մեզ վրա է բարդում(գողանալու տարբերակով,եթե գողացել են ,ուրեմն օտարներն են) :Fool: :Բակում նավթով տակառ ունի,ամեն անգամ ղալմաղալ է անում,որ տակառից նավթ ենք գողացել,իսկ մենք նույնիսկ նավթով վառարան չունենք:Մյուս հարևանները իհարկե հասկանում են,որ պապիկը յուղ է վառում,բայց ներքին բավականությամբ են վերաբերվում եղածին(որ չասեմ կրակին յուղ են լցնում),որովհետև օտար ենք: :Dntknw:

----------

Lem (21.08.2011), Meme (21.08.2011), Գալաթեա (31.01.2013)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ես մեր ներքևի հարևան շա՜տ եմ սիրում: Ռոզա տատին է: 

Ինքը մեր մուտքի *սիքյուրիթին* է… Չէ՛,  պահակ-մահակ չի, հենց սիքյուրթի: Իր տանից եկող "անուշաբույրության" շնորհիվ մեր մուտք ոչ մի գող չի մտնում... Մեր բախտից՝ հենց առաջին հարկում էլ ապրում է. հենց դռան մոտ:  Հա՛, կարող ենք մեր տան դռները բաց էլ քնել, էս գող դարում, հեչ էլ գող չկա մեր մուտք մտնող...

Ռոզա տատի՜...  երկար տարիների կյանք քեզ...  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.11.2013), Freeman (21.08.2011), Lílium (28.11.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2011), Գեա (21.08.2011)

----------


## ivy

Ուխ, գտա իմ սիրած թեման, հըն, էլ պատմելու բան չունե՞ք  :Jpit:

----------

Valentina (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեր տակի հարևանները երիտասարդ ամուսնական զույգ են։ Կինը շատ հանգիստ, բարյացակամ աղջիկ է, ամուսինը՝ հիստերիկության մարմնացում։ Մենք էլ մեր չարաճճի ու ռազբոյնիկ տղուկով, իհարկե, հեչ չենք նպաստում նրա նյարդերի հանգստությանը, բայց դե մեկ–մեկ էնպես ու էնպիսի բաներ է գոռում ներքևից, որ զարզանդում ենք։ Քանի որ մեր շենքի ձայնամեկուսացումն ահավոր է, ում տանն ինչ կատարվում է, պարզ լսվում է դրա տակի, վերևի ու կողքերի բնակարաններում։ Տղաս էլ շատ է սիրում թռվռալ, վազվզել, ու չնայած էն տարածքը, որտեղ ինքը հիմնականում լինում է, ամբողջությամբ գորգապատ է, էդ դեռ հերիք չի՝ գորգի տակից էլ մի շերտ սպունգ է քաշված՝ հատուկ ձայնը խլացնելու նպատակով, մեկ է, հարևանը միշտ բողոքում է։ Երկու անգամ բողոքել է մեր տնային կառավարչությանը՝ առանց մինչև էդ մեզ որևէ բան ասելու (չհաշված իր տնից գոռգոռալը), որից հետո ամուսինս գնաց, հատուկ հետը խոսեց ու խնդրեց, որ երբ որ խանգարում ենք, մեզ դիմի, էդ պահին փորձենք չաղմկել, համարն էլ տվեց, որ զանգի։ Ու հիմա պարբերաբար զանգում է  :Jpit: ։ Ճիշտ է, զանգերի արանքում, էլի հաճախակի հիստերիկ պոռթկումներ ենք լսում, ինչպես, օրինակ. «Դե հերի՛ք եղավ», «Զզվցրի՛ք», «Վերջ տվեք էդ անտեր ձայներին» ու նման բաներ։ Երբեմն էլ ինչ–որ բանով խփում է իր առաստաղին, այսինքն՝ մեր հատակին, մենք էլ վախեցած վեր ենք թռնում ու հասկանում, որ էլի մի բան էն չենք արել ուրեմն։ Բայց դե ո՞նց երկու տարեկան երեխային ստիպես չթռվռալ, եթե էդ պահին թռվռալու հավես ունի մարդը։ Իհարկե, ամեն կերպ փորձում ենք սաստել, բայց դե ոչ միշտ է հաջողվում։ Դրա համար ամուսինս ասում է, որ հաջորդ տեղափոխվելիս անպայման առաջին հարկ ենք վերցնելու, որ երեխան ինչքան ուզի՝ թռվռա  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.03.2013), Enna Adoly (27.11.2013), John (01.02.2013), Nadine (31.01.2013), Valentina (31.01.2013), Գալաթեա (31.01.2013), Մինա (01.02.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մեր տակի հարևանները մի ընտանիք էին, որ 2 աղջիկ ունեին, հետո երրորդն էլ ծնվեց: Ու էն ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին էդ երեխեքը իրանց տանը մարիիո էին խաղում, ես ու ախպերս էլ մեր տանը նստում-նայում էինք իրենց խաղացածը, որովհետև մեր հեռուստացույցը բռնում էր դա  :Jpit:  Իրենք մեր համեմատաբար ամենամոտ հարևաններն էին:
Իրենցից հետո տարիքով մարդ ու կին եկան «մեր ներքևի հարևան» դառնալու… բայց շատ չխորանամ: Եկել եմ՝ մեր կողքի հարևանների մասին պատմելու, ուղղակի ասեցի՝ թեմայից շատ չշեղվեմ, տակիններին էլ հիշատակեմ  :LOL: 


Ուրեմն էս մեր կողքի տունը ոնց որ անիծված լինի, ժող: Ով եկել է էդտեղ ապրելու, իսկ իմ գոյության ընթացքում արդեն առնվազն 4 անգամ փոփոխվել են այդ բնակարանի բնակիչները, անպայման մի տարօրինակություն ունեցել են, նորմալ մարդիկ չեն եղել:

Սկզբում էնտեղ Սիրուշ տատին էր, որ իր աղջկա, հետագայում նաև թոռի, էլ ավելի հետագայում՝ ծոռի հետ էր ապրում: Սիրուշ տատին իրենց տանը պարբերաբար տարբեր մարդկանց էր ընդունում, թե վարձով, թե ուրիշ նպատակներով՝ չգիտեմ: Գալիս էին մանդարին ծախող վրացիներ, գալիս էին ռուս աղջիկներ (հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ էլ դրանցից մեկը պապայիս էր ուզում կպցնել… :Jpit: )… Հաճախ միայնակ ու իրարից տարբեր պապիներ էին գալիս իր տուն, մի քիչ մնում, հետո՝ գնում: Ու ընդհանրապես, թե իր, թե աղջկա, թե թոռի մասին ոչ ոք լավ կարծիքի չէր:

Հետո տունը վաճառեցին, գնացին: Նոր տերը բերեց, իր քրոջը դրեց էդ տան մեջ… Հետո խնամում էր, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ գալիս էր, ուտելիք էր բերում քրոջը: Մի նիհար, չորացած, երևի 70-ին մոտ տատի էր Լարիսան: Մի քանի օր անց սկսեցինք լսել Լարիսայի ձայնը. տան մեջ գոռում էր, կռիվ էր անում մեկի հետ. «Հակո՛բ, գողի մեկը, գո՛ղ… Ես քեզ միլիցիայի ձեռքը կտամ… Շո՛ւն, լածյիռա՛կ…» (ռուսական ակցենտ ուներ): Ու էդպես ամեն օր: Մի-երկու անգամ մեր դուռը ծեծել է ու ջուր խնդրել, կամ ինչ-որ անկապ բաներ էր հարցնում, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում, թե ինչ: Հետո, չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղից, պարզվեց, որ երիտասարդ հասակում ամուսնուն ու 2 որդիներին է կորցրել, դրա պատճառով էլ գժվել է… Հետո մի օր տնից դուրս էր եկել, կորել էր, եղբայրը մի կերպ գտավ, հետ բերեց, իսկ մի ուրիշ անգամ էլի դուրս էր եկել, կորել, հետո լուր եկավ, որ մահացել է:

Հաջորդ գնորդը չգիտեմ՝ ով էր, տունը վարձով էր տվել, բայց բնակիչը մի երիտասարդ աղջիկ էր, որ փոքրիկ պուդել էր պահում: Օրեր անց այս աղջիկը նույնպես ապացուցեց, որ ճիշտ հասցեում է բնակվում, այսինքն՝ այնքան էլ նորմալ վարքի տեր մարդ չի: Անընդհատ մոտը գալիս-գնում էին տարբեր սեռերի ու քանակի երիտասարդներ, աղմկում էին, գիշերները 4 կողմի հարևաններին, այդ թվում՝ մեզ, թույլ չէին տալիս նորմալ քնել… իսկ ամենաակնառուն օրվա տարբեր ժամերի (առավոտվա 7-ին, ցերեկվա 2-ին, իրիկվա 8-ին կամ գիշերվա 3-ին հավանականությունը նույնն էր) հնչող վայնասունն էր՝ ենթադրաբար հենց տանտիրուհու ձայնալարերից դուրս եկող: Լուրջ, ես նույնիսկ վախենում էի պատկերացնել՝ ինչ ա կատարվում էդ պատից էն կողմ, նենց էր ոռնում, կարծես մորթում էին իրեն, ու եթե մի վայրկյան անց չդադարեր ու էլի չոռնար՝ ժամանակային պարբերությունը պահելով, մեկը ես որ հաստատ կմտածեի՝ վերջ, մեռավ  ::}:  Վերջը, հարևանները էնքան էին թարս-թարս նայել, տեսնելով, որ չի ուղղվում՝ նաև բառացի ասել, որ իրենց խանգարում են էդ ոռնոցները, մի քանի ամիս անց էդ աղջիկն էլ տեղափոխվեց…

Հետո ինչ-որ մարդիկ եկան, երևի թե՝ զույգ: Էս մարդիկ հարևաններից ամեն կերպ խուսափում էին: Ասենք՝ եթե պիտի դուրս գայի, իրենց դռան մոտից էլ էին ձայներ լսվում, հասկանում էի, որ հիմա իրենք էլ պիտի դուրս գան, նույնիսկ դռան բռնակի չխկոցն էր լսվում, բայց եթե ես էդ պահին մեր դուռը բացեի, իրենք միանգամից սսկվում էին, սպասում էին, որ մի-երկու հարկ իջնեմ, նոր իրենք դուրս գան տնից: Վերջը տատիս մի օր տեսել էր էդ տնից դուրս եկող տղամարդուն, պարզվել էր՝ սա մեր ծանոթներից մեկի ազգականն է, տատիկիս աղաչել-պաղատել է, թե՝ ոչ մեկի չասես, որ ես ստեղ եմ գալիս… Մի խոսքով, ինքն ամուսնացած տղամարդ էր, բայց օրվա մի ահագին մասը էս կնոջ հետ էր անցկացնում, մեր կողքի տանը… էս էլ սենց:

Հիմա էլ, վերջերս, ինչ-որ նոր մարդիկ են եկել, ես, ինչպես միշտ, չեմ ճանաչում, բայց ոնց որ ջահելություն ա: Չգիտեմ՝ ով ա տանտերը, բայց քիչ առաջ մեր բարակ պատերից իրենց բարձր ձայներն էին գալիս, պայմանավորվում էին, թե ում կրվելուց (նարդի են խաղում, թե ինչ) ով պիտի հանվի…

Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչ սմայլիկ դնեմ…

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2013), Cassiopeia (26.03.2013), ivy (25.03.2013), John (25.03.2013), Lílium (28.11.2013), Peace (25.03.2013), Srtik (26.03.2013), Շինարար (25.03.2013), Ուլուանա (25.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Մեր տակի հարևանն այսօր թաքուն մտել էր մեր տուն, ամեն բան խառնել իրար, սենյակները տակնուվրա արել ու թաքնվել ննջարանում: Մի կերպ վերցրել դուրս եմ շպրտել:
Հ.Գ. Ներքևում նկուղն է, նկուղում՝ կատուն  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (25.03.2013), Cassiopeia (26.03.2013), Freeman (04.04.2013), ivy (25.03.2013), John (25.03.2013), Lílium (28.11.2013), Tiger29 (25.03.2013), Գալաթեա (25.03.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ներքևի հարևանի հարցով բախտս բերել ա. մկներն են: ԻՍկ վերևի հարևանների տանը ֆուտբոլ են խաղում: Դրանից բացի կաբլուկներով տանը ման են գալիս: Սենյակիս առաստաղը իրենց օրորոցի ճոճքից ճռռում ա, ամբողջ գիշեր ճըռ, հա ճըռ: Բա որ գիշերվա հազարին կաբլուկներով ման են գալիս տանը :Fool:

----------

